# Moving to Cyprus questions



## Maria1492 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

We're currently based over in London and we've just found out that there is a pretty good chance that we will be moving to Cyprus Ayia Nikolaos RAF section in June. 

I would be coming over as a UKD and just wondering if anyone could give me/us some advice.

* What's the situation with work for a UKD? I currently work for the government now and am security cleared (not sure if that would give me some advantage)

* Are there any communities that get together after work and do something in the evening?

* What's the general life out there? what do you do in the evenings and weekends to pass time?

* Are the married quarters in one community or are they spread out?

Appreciate any info that anyone has or where to even get started with all this 

Thank you!
Maria 
x


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

You will find the answer to most of your questions at the first two links below. As far as employment is concerned, SSAFA Cyprus (Episkopi) are currently advertising for a full time Business Support Administrator (see link no 3). 

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/british-forces-overseas-posting-cyprus

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/british-forces-overseas-posting-raf-akrotiri-cyprus

http://www.ssafa-cyprus.org/images/Vacancies/bsahq.doc


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

You may also find it useful to join the FB Group set up for wives and partners in RAF Akrotiri which will give you an insight into life "behind the wire". This Forum can give you all the information you need on life "outside the wire".

https://www.facebook.com/groups/225240587524419/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

David_&_Letitia said:


> You may also find it useful to join the FB Group set up for wives and partners in RAF Akrotiri which will give you an insight into life "behind the wire". This Forum can give you all the information you need on life "outside the wire".
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/225240587524419/?ref=ts&fref=ts


The area the Op is talking about is in the Larnaca district. Part of Dekehlia garrison.


----------



## Maria1492 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> The area the Op is talking about is in the Larnaca district. Part of Dekehlia garrison.


Thanks Veronica,

Here's another link for the specific station that the OP is talking about:

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/british-forces-overseas-posting-ayios-nikolaos-cyprus


----------

